# Labs after stopping Armour



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

Yet again my doctor didn't run any frees so this is all im working with for now. I stopped taking my Armour 90 last month after being on it for about 2 years. I got to the point where I felt seriously ill after taking it...chills, sweating when it wasn't hot, diarrhea, heart palps, night sweats, etc. My pcp took over my care after I felt like my endo wasn't the best. He instructed me to titrate down and at that I still felt like crap. After much frustration I stopped taking it all together...which was fine at first. Now I feel like my hypo symptoms are coming back. My pcp ordered my latest labs which were about 1 month after stopping my meds all together. He thinks he will put me on Synthroid but a small dose so I can feel better but also to suppress my nodule growth. I started out on a small dose of Synthroid when first diagnosed, and when that didnt help I was put on Armour. I won't see him for another month and wanted to see what you guys thought. I was hoping that somehow my thyroid would "wake up" and I wouldnt have to go on anything but if my numbers shot up that fast I wonder where they will be in another month. Is there any chance that I'll have better luck on Synthroid this time around? Thoughts?

*9/17/14*

TSH: *3.810* Ref: 0.450-4.500uIU/mL (Low as per lab)

T3: *100 * Ref: 71-180ng/dL (Normal as per lab)

T4: *5.5* Ref: 4.5-12.0ug/dL (Normal as per lab)

*8/17/14*

TSH: *0.372* Ref: 0.450-4.500uIU/mL (Low as per lab)

T3: *155 * Ref: 71-180ng/dL (Normal as per lab)

T4: *9.1* Ref: 4.5-12.0ug/dL (Normal as per lab)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clearly you need thyroxine replacement. Too bad you cannot get the FREE T3 test run. In any case, you are between a rock and a hard place.

Taking Synthroid is better than nothing.

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? I take it you have because you know you have nodule growth?


----------



## MissJC (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply Andros! I feel like I need something but I wasn't sure if it was even worth addressing yet. I really need to get over this hang up of speaking up to my doctors. I'm always too concerned about being a nuisance rather than getting the care I need. I'm not sure I can wait 6 more weeks for another blood draw in order for my doc to figure out what to do with my meds. Each day that passes I feel more and more tired and my hair has started to fall out again. Also, I've started with this nagging cough as well as tremendous neck pressure/pain. So odd.

Yes, I have had numerous ultrasounds and as of the most recent one last month my dominant complex nodule has grown slightly but not significantly. The reading radiologist suggested continued followup. I guess I'm just at my wits end. Why is it so hard for thyroid disease to be treated properly?


----------

